# Using light source



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello, for the lighting does it matter which bulb or lamp i am using? The reason i have to use one is because my room never gets light coming in. Also for the light i don't have a timer so i just turn it on as soon as i can in the morning than turn it off around 7-9 depending on the time i get to turn it on in the morning, but will this affect the hedgehog since its not scheduled? 
thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

It is important to have a artificial light source and for the hours be consistent with 12 to 14 hours to keep the hedgehog in the mindset that it is still warm and no reason to hibernate. There is no special light needed it can be as simple as a desk lamp


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Im going to go make a trip to the store and get a timer than, just to be safe. Thank you!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You can get one at your local drug store (my cvs has them) they're like $6 and a great investment. :3


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

hmmm, thank you! i was about to make a trip to the hardware store, but now i can go across the street


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay, did you find one at your drug store? I hope I didn't send you on a wild goose chase o.o lol I swear they have em at mine.


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea it did, Thank you! Shoppers Drugmart, like 13 dollars with tax. i have it set at 7 am-7pm is that a good time?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay I'm glad. :3
Yeah thats fine. Everyone finds what works for them. Mine is from 6 to 6 :3 Just cause I get up at 5:45am for school 3 days a week and I sleep like a rock the rest of the time haha. But if your hedgie is in your room and your a light sleeper and you want to sleep to 8am everyday then I'd adjust it. x3


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah i noticed that today, it woke me up! Probably going to have it set at 8, i feel like 9 is way to late in the day. Thank you for your help!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol I'm glad I could help  8 is good. Some people might have it at 9 but I'm with you on the 8 thing. Just seems right :3 You could maybe do 8:30


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

I actually would but the one i got only does it by the hour. One quick question, Suede is in my room, so when i am going to bed and i go into my room at night and turn on the lights is that bad for her at night, or at night when i want to take her out is it ok to turn on the light in my room? thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

It can be disruptive to their activities and confusing for them yes I carry a flashlight nearby at night for my girls so they are not disturbed


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Knew it! I noticed every time i turned it on no matter what she was doing, either eating/drinking, running on her wheel, or playing with her toys she just stops until she notices its me than she'll put her quills back from her face. thank you for verifying that!


----------

